# Baltimore?



## whiteknight (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey all, looking to find and take over an abandoned building in the Baltimore area. I'm a metal artist and I work on bikes and motorcycles, so I'm trying to find some other people who are in to making stuff. Anybody know of any good abandoned industrial buildings in Balto or points south?

I'm open to suggestions, but my family is from DC and I'd like to stay relatively close for now.


----------



## HUMANCONTRAST (Dec 31, 2011)

i hate baltimore.


----------



## whiteknight (Dec 31, 2011)

That's a valid point. Much of the city seemed pretty bombed out and unfriendly, but I'm not sure where else to go. There's certainly nowhere suitable in DC that you could stay more than a few days before somebody came poking around.


----------



## christianarchy (Dec 31, 2011)

Walk around and you'll find something, that city is full of abando's.
The area just west of Greenmount Cemetery has some really gigantic abandoned industrial buildings.
Also walk around and ask punx, they'll know the local spots.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jan 1, 2012)

yeah sure walk around and ask punks baltimore is kind of ghetto city outside of the city center it gets to be sketchy and if they dont respect you you might be in trouble


----------

